# ONE PIECE SLIMLINE



## JimH (Sep 17, 2012)

[attachment=10835]Hello all!! This was my first try at a one piece slimline.
The wood is cocobolo and the cap was also made to match.
Let me know what you think.
Thanks!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 17, 2012)

Nice job Jim! The cap is a nice touch. 
Scott


----------



## BarbS (Sep 17, 2012)

It's beautiful, Jim, and I love the cap. Can you get into it to change the refill? or is it considered a one-time user? Looks great, whatever the case.


----------



## RusDemka (Sep 17, 2012)

Very cool,,, how do you replace the ink??


----------



## Final Strut (Sep 17, 2012)

I just read a tutorial on IAP about how to do this a few days ago. I would be interested to learn how well it functions as a daily writer. My daughter wants a single tube pen but does not really like the bulkyness of the bigger 8ml tubes. I thought this was a great concept. Enlighten us on the fit of the twist mechanism. Is it nice and snug in there?


----------



## Final Strut (Sep 17, 2012)

Great looking pen by the way.  (I got so excited about see this actually done I forgot to comment on it.) :wacko1: :dash2:


----------



## JimH (Sep 17, 2012)

Thanks to everyone for the kind words.
To change the refill you simply grab the nib and pull the nip and all right out.
You actually use two tubes on these.The top tube is glued in place and the bottom tube holds the tranny,refill and nib.The hardest part is drilling all the way through the blank.
If anyone has any further questions please don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## DKMD (Sep 18, 2012)

Very cool! I love this style for the way it shows the uninterrupted beauty of the wood!


----------

